
Show HN: Finding cheap multicity flights with ML and constraint programming - kartayyar
https://blog.prestotrip.com/2019/10/finding-cheap-multi-city-flights-with_9.html
======
kartayyar
Hi Hacker News,

We are a couple of Xooglers who worked in Google Research now working on
making a better multi city travel planner / travel search engine called Preso
Trip.

Live site:
[https://www.prestotrip.com/?source=hn](https://www.prestotrip.com/?source=hn)

The blog post describes the details of what motivated us to work on this
problem and the approach we are taking to find great prices for multi city
deals.

Video demo: [https://youtu.be/9ggFSjKAMIA](https://youtu.be/9ggFSjKAMIA)

Product Hunt entry: [https://www.producthunt.com/posts/presto-
trip](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/presto-trip)

